# How to Uninstall DivX??



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I've tried everything and I haven't been able to get rid of DivX. I went into Program Files, deleted the DivX folders, deleted them out of the Recycle Bin, restarted my comp... and I still can't uninstall it.
I can't unstall "DivX Setup" out of Control Panel > Uninstall A Program

Any help?


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

The program should no longer run if you wipe its program folders.

What do you mean by you can't uninstall it?


----------



## Irreverent (May 29, 2011)

Typically, one runs the DivX uninstall program and/or used the CP applet *BEFORE* nuking the files and folders.  If you haven't emptied the windows trash, trying doing a restore and then runing the DivX uninstaller.  Failing that, download a new copy and install it....then uninstall it.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Irreverent said:


> Typically, one runs the DivX uninstall program and/or used the CP applet *BEFORE* nuking the files and folders.  If you haven't emptied the windows trash, trying doing a restore and then runing the DivX uninstaller.  Failing that, download a new copy and install it....then uninstall it.


 I did, it wouldn't even open which is why I deleted files & folders


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I did, it wouldn't even open which is why I deleted files & folders


 
Then you'll have to go into your registry and manually remove all traces of the program.


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 29, 2011)

An alternate way to get rid of the uninstaller from Uninstall a Program is to remove it from the Registry. Why Windows doesn't let you do this when an uninstall fails is beyond me. I forget at the moment where they're stored, but it had "uninstall" somewhere in the name.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

Yeahhh guys, I have Windows 7 and I don't know what this registry is


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 29, 2011)

Step 1) Reinstall DivX
Step 2) Uninstall DivX

Failing that, you should be able to remove the codec directly from the system.  I've never done it on Win7 but it should be straight forward.


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeahhh guys, I have Windows 7 and I don't know what this registry is


 
It doesn't matter what version of windows you have.

Open up the command prompt and type in *regedit*.

That will open up the registry editor.  Be sure you back up your registry first before you do anything (File ==> Export).

Use F3 or Ctrl+F to search for DivX related stuff.  Delete anything that you're 100% sure is related to the program.  When in doubt, don't delete.  You will screw over your computer.


----------



## Shiroka (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeahhh guys, I have Windows 7 and I don't know what this registry is


 
Start Menu > Run... > regedit

Of course if you don't know what you're doing at this point, I suggest you just do what AshleyAshes said.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> Step 1) Reinstall DivX
> Step 2) Uninstall DivX
> 
> Failing that, you should be able to remove the codec directly from the system.  I've never done it on Win7 but it should be straight forward.


 Yeahhh but I had it on my comp to begin with :\ 
& I don't want to install it and have it stuck on there all over again  I just wanna know a way I can get this the fuck out of here cause its making me mad
http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/120/programs.jpg



JamesB said:


> It doesn't matter what version of windows you have.
> 
> Open up the command prompt and type in *regedit*.
> 
> ...


 no now i dont want to do that because i dont wanna mess anything up


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeahhh but I had it on my comp to begin with :\
> & I don't want to install it and have it stuck on there all over again  I just wanna know a way I can get this the fuck out of here cause its making me mad
> http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/120/programs.jpg



If you reinstall it, it might fix the uninstaller.


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

JamesB said:


> If you reinstall it, it might fix the uninstaller.


I had it on my comp to begin with and the installer wasn't working, it still isnt'


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 29, 2011)

Look, if you don't want to actually TRY any suggestions, why did you even come here asking for them?

Reinstalling and uninstalling is a pretty common solution,


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

BECAUSE I WANTED TO KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF THAT LITTLE ICON
Clicking "Uninstall/Change" is Windows uninstalling it. I didn't go searching for a DivX uninstaller. Also that's DivX SETUP


----------



## Ames (May 29, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I had it on my comp to begin with and the installer wasn't working, it still isnt'


 
Did you try downloading a new installer?


----------



## Volkodav (May 29, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Did you try downloading a new installer?


 
AH
Sorry, uninstaller****


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> BECAUSE I WANTED TO KNOW HOW TO GET RID OF THAT LITTLE ICON
> Clicking "Uninstall/Change" is Windows uninstalling it. I didn't go searching for a DivX uninstaller. Also that's DivX SETUP


 
Actually when you click Uninstall/Change, Windows looks for the PROGRAM'S uninstaller.

So just reinstall and uninstall it.  The uninstaller won't work if certain files are missing.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Actually when you click Uninstall/Change, Windows looks for the PROGRAM'S uninstaller.
> 
> So just reinstall and uninstall it.  The uninstaller won't work if certain files are missing.


Crraaappp 
Okay I willl... I just hope DivX isn't a virus or something

EDIT: wait.. then how come it wasn't uninstalling BEFORE I deleted the folders and files?


----------



## Ames (May 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Crraaappp
> Okay I willl... I just hope DivX isn't a virus or something
> 
> EDIT: wait.. then how come it wasn't uninstalling BEFORE I deleted the folders and files?


 
Google tells me it's a media player / codec.

If it wasn't uninstalling before you started deleting shit, something was probably corrupted or something.  Just do a fresh reinstall/uninstall and tell us how it goes.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 30, 2011)

DivX is a video codec, indeed. Why do you want to remove it, clayton?
the reason windows can't uninstall your file, is probably because DivX's uninstaller may be located elsewhere than it's program files folder, and it might have been deleted in somecleanup, once. Installing it again would indeed fix the uninstaller, in that case.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> DivX is a video codec, indeed. Why do you want to remove it, clayton?
> the reason windows can't uninstall your file, is probably because DivX's uninstaller may be located elsewhere than it's program files folder, and it might have been deleted in somecleanup, once. Installing it again would indeed fix the uninstaller, in that case.


 
Cause I downloaded it a long time ago for watching movies but now I'm scared it could be a virus or something because someone made a thread about hotmail viruses and mentioned "codec"... so I'm really paranoid


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 30, 2011)

DivX is a codec commonly used in video's. As such, some people may infect it with a virus. But that's what we have virus scanners for, right? (Hint, scan your PC )
I doubt a virus would be removed with a simple uninstall. Too easy.
I'm not saying there's a large chance of you having a virus from installing DivX, by the way. On the contrary, I honestly doubt it.
Just scan your PC a few times, preferably with 2 different scanners, and you should be fine.
If you'd ever need more codecs, google "Combined Community Codec Pack" it'll direct you to www.cccp-project.net, or something like it. It's pretty much a all-in-1 codec pack. And safe when downloaded from that site. (Don't mind the soviet-ish look, it's english, and safe)


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> DivX is a codec commonly used in video's. As such, some people may infect it with a virus. But that's what we have virus scanners for, right? (Hint, scan your PC )
> I doubt a virus would be removed with a simple uninstall. Too easy.
> I'm not saying there's a large chance of you having a virus from installing DivX, by the way. On the contrary, I honestly doubt it.
> Just scan your PC a few times, preferably with 2 different scanners, and you should be fine.
> If you'd ever need more codecs, google "Combined Community Codec Pack" it'll direct you to www.cccp-project.net, or something like it. It's pretty much a all-in-1 codec pack. And safe when downloaded from that site. (Don't mind the soviet-ish look, it's english, and safe)


 Oh I scan my computer all the time, so idk... but I'm still very paranoid


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 30, 2011)

You could try downloading DivX from their official website, www.divx.com. Then try uninstalling it.

Looks like Spybot Search & Destroy might be able to get rid of it. In Spybot, see if there's Tools > Uninstall Info. If so, look for DivX and delete that thing.

Here's the manual process involving the registry:

To go into the registry, type in regedit at a Run prompt (Start Menu > Run). Or lacking that, you'll see regedit.exe in your Windows system folder (probably Windows\system32).

(as others said, before you delete anything, you should back up the registry. Just back up the part you'll be tinkering with, I think there's File > Export or something similar, it will save a .reg file to disk which is nothing more than a text file indicating keys and values to add)

Once in regedit, you might find the uninstall strings in HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\Uninstall (if you don't see HKLM, it's probably given the special name HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE). Once you're in that Uninstall folder, maybe look for something that says DivX. You can delete the DivX folder if you see one, anything in "Uninstall" should be for stuff in Add/Remove Programs. Additionally, if you go into one of those folders like DivX and see some key that says NoRemove or NoRemoveInitialValue, that could indicate a program that's hidden from Add/Remove on purpose. This is why you can't uninstall Windows Messenger by default on Windows XP.
[EDIT: Why does it say Currentversion\Uni nstall? Should be Currentversion\Uninstall]

I'm quite familiar with the pain of uninstaller icons that won't go away, so editing the registry in that specific area should do the trick (for most programs anyway). There's probably programs you can download to help make the process easier if you don't feel like using regedit.


----------



## Volkodav (May 30, 2011)

Folgrimeo said:


> You could try downloading DivX from their official website, www.divx.com. Then try uninstalling it.
> 
> Looks like Spybot Search & Destroy might be able to get rid of it. In Spybot, see if there's Tools > Uninstall Info. If so, look for DivX and delete that thing.
> 
> ...


 
Well... I couldn't find the uninstall thing in Spybot so I guess ill have to try re-installing

EDIT: Okay I did it and uninstalled.. and I THINK it's gone but I still have bits and pieces around :S
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/549/divxv.jpg
Which I guess is a bit better cause it aint in the way but w/e


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 30, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Cause I downloaded it a long time ago for watching movies but now I'm scared it could be a virus or something because someone made a thread about hotmail viruses and mentioned "codec"... so I'm really paranoid


 
Yes, the DivX, Inc, who has partnerships with LG, Sony, Samsung and countless other companies, and had a 100 million dollar IPO, they're TOTALLY going to infect your computer with a virus. That whole 'Corporation selling a multimedia product' thing is just a disguise. |:



Clayton said:


> I guess ill have to try re-installing
> 
> EDIT: Okay I did it and uninstalled.. and I THINK it's gone



Ya don't say. |:


----------



## Runefox (May 30, 2011)

Yeeeeeaaaah... While DivX's player and so on is about as annoying as RealPlayer was back in the day, they aren't in the business of shipping malware. DivX is a proper video codec and until recently was wildly popular for backup copies of movies (particularly in that in the 700MB of space a standard CD provides, it still gave more than adequate picture quality). It's still around, but nowadays players like VLC and Media Player Classic or packages like ffdshow make the downloading of codecs for playback unnecessary. I'd imagine that DivX make most of their money nowadays on selling their encoder and through partnerships with movie producers.


----------

